# Bobcat trapping in the lower



## daoejo22

I scanned a few more from my old film camera.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper

Thanks


----------



## MPT

Does anyone have info of deer population decreases in areas of high bobcat populations. I heard this recently but I'm not sure of it's validity. Also you can hunt bobcats with gun in thease areas, correct?


----------



## SNAREMAN

No hunting/trapping of cats outside the management units.You would also need a furvester license.


----------

